# HELP Having problems printing white ink on dark garments with ANAJET MP5i



## Cordova7 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi i am having problems with the white not coming out super bright white it almost looks grey. I have maintained the machine everyday and the ink is constantly rotated. My nozzle checks look perfect but i just feel like the white ink Anajet uses just isn't pure enough i guess i dunno. Has anyone else had issues trying to get dark garments looking perfect like other printers? Also my pre-treat is with a Wagner gun so i am aware that having a pre-treat machine like a spider-mini could maybe be my problem. After watching all of Anajets videos i feel like i have pre-treated the shirt properly. Anyones feedback is much appreciated. Thanks


----------

